
SoundCloud Lost Over $50M Launching Their Subscription Service - artsandsci
https://sports.yahoo.com/news/soundcloud-lost-over-50-million-180407498.html
======
xwowsersx
Are we going to see SoundCloud shuttered some time soon? I really hope not. I
subscribe to SoundCloud Go (in addition to Spotify premium) and I genuinely
enjoy using the product.

